# Skin cancer - a personal experience warning



## Dodge

There has been endless stuff written on the dangers of the sun, and the importance of protection, and here is another based on my own experience.

My outcomes are the result of ignorance in the early years, stupidity, and the 'it can't happen to me' approach when younger.

In 1994 I was having a hernia repair scheduled, and asked the doctor to check a sore spot on my chest, he said it's a skin cancer and agreed to remove while doing the other repair; when I woke up, I'd been cut nipple to nipple, had a half walnut size hole in my chest, and skin grafted from my arm for the graft.

For another 8 years a succession of varying excisions, and liquid nitrogen freezings were done to counter keratosis, BCCs and SCCs.

Being a pro garden contractor many excisions got infected, so with the agreement of the doctor, further repairs stopped pending my retirement in 18 months and a cleaner enviroment and less infection risk.

*I had long established by now from the medicos that the damage was done in teenage years* in temperate Sydney, when skin care was on no ones mind, and not as a result of moving to Queensland.

March 2004 saw me with the plastic surgeon at Mater Brisbane to tidy up the problems; after an eye biopsy surgery was scheduled for a month later...both ears trimmed, about 5 grafts, 3 excisions and the eye fixed [all in one op].

Waking up the ears were done, excisions OK, grafts done [1 mango seed size], and a skin donor site on my thigh 200mm x 70mm...while asleep they decided eye needed reconstruction and a seperate op needed [bugger].

The foregoing, really only had a couple of unpleasant bits to endure; 6 days after the op 3 hours to remove 300 staples [nurses guess] which I didn't enjoy, and graft donor sites are no fun for about a week or 10 days

Two weeks later into theatre again, and left lower eyelid removed, and sections of the top lid were grafted into its place....I woke up with the top lid sewn to my cheek for another 14 days, and it was released with a third op then.

The eye procedure was developed in WA, and my permission was asked to do it as a first here, and also to film the op for training purposes.

The dramatic eye pic does not convey how painless it was, and the brilliant result that has followed.

I am a work in progress, and there have been 3 more excisions under local to date this year, with more after the Big W trip in August; and that is now the pattern until I turn up my toes

Without being flippant, your body can be repaired like a patchwork quilt, as there is plenty of meat to shuffle around.

Above the shoulders is the place to be fussy ...eyes, nose, and ears are all cartilage and not so easy to repair.

Your long term comfort and appearance is in your hands NOW :wink:


----------



## Davey G

a timely warning dodge, I'll be off to my local skin cancer clinic for a checkup asap! :shock:

I had my first 'suspect' spots removed when in my mid teens (20 years ago) and have had several more taken off since then. Also due to spending nearly every day during my youth on the beach and surfing without ever wearing a drop of sunscreen.

I'm now very careful with my kids and lather tham in sunblock whenever out in the sun...

thanks for the reminder! :lol:

ps. you could just say that your scars are sharkbites that you got when fighting a big shark from your yak! :shock: 8)


----------



## hairymick

Hi Richo, Great post mate.

I am in a similar but not yet so advanced position.

You young buggers, Study Richos piccies very carefully. It can AND WILL bloody happen to you unless you are smart now.

Wear a proper hat, not a bloody baseball cap, Wear a long sleeve shirt AND use sunscreen - every time you go out.

Richo has minimised the pain and discomfort factor. Let me tell you now, it bloody hurts getting a skin cancer burnt of your nose or ear. It hurts worse to get one cut off your face or the back of your hand.

My signature below is not appropriate for a post of this kind, but I don't have time to change it now.


----------



## Guest

I know I for one will be getting myself checked very very soon.

I have a scabby little 'sore' on my back that never seems to heal and bleeds if I attack it thinking its just a pimple......

I've been telling my wife to go in and get checked for a couple of years now (she's got lovely olive skin, but lots of small moles). It wasnt until I became concerned about my little unhealing sore than she agreed to come in with me and have ourselves checked out together, she'd been dismissing my calls for so long it was a relief to get her to agree to come with me.

Thanks for sharing that with us Richo.....I for one will be heeding your advice and taking more care......


----------



## earvin

A timely reminder for us all Richo. Cancer of all kinds can be a scarey thing and we often think it will never happen to us, but most people know someone who has it or had it. 
My girlfriend has her own battle with cancer going on at the moment  . It is something that is difficult for not only the sufferer but also their loved ones.
Thanks for sharing Richo hopefully through you telling your story you may help someone catch their cancer early or better still stop it altogether.
All the best for the future.

Hairy - I think your signature is still relevant mate because life is about living each day like its your last, not in a reckless way but appreciating the small things and living in the moment.


----------



## andybear

Thanks for sharing that with us Dodge. Your post is a reminder to me, to have my skin looked at too. The problem with skin is, that all younger people regard skin as simply being a bag, that holds all the parts together, and not one of the most critical systems to our well-being, and even our very survival. I used to be a mowing contractor, and with the hands in the back side up to the sun most of the time I used to wear cotton gloves consistently. However I have a problem with sun screens, and find that they actually make me cook. I guess I have the advantage of having been brought up in a cooler less sunny clime, and therefore have not done the EARLY Damage, which seems to come back to haunt Queenslanders in particular.

Thanks again, and Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVi1cmoAADrfgAASUIewEqBgGAq/7//gMAErFIpoRoZNNAAaAGgaEVP0ZGhGmhoR6jQ0ADQaaQTKeTVPBT0yamymhk0zSAIdCFGG3C9qhM6ArjrI0H8T6FahJPDsrTzI5SozLKQIo1yqNPVPJNg5awbBSF7JQ8z4Xm+RBikLb411P10y8aXdPN8szrn0xDDsKvuDUzOh4PIs+eur04aQscrgqVkLOS16B4ZkGDMCKtYP71HnNFgrTQF8O8ueyRi3GTmzeGMluZ4rCMq2sd2lk/ci4TUXYcVRgPkjBgUkfnw25MdtvabMcXromCxymki5NwBpOKNPzmCxQqZsTcZhYJLMF3VQ1oe1cRbIP5XCYeGUHeQO1/TjCKdT2WwUKG00GtTQocIW5LmKGAcYXlUPuqLyYuBqfQOqCKZkUCpTX2OR7QWGoEQPgNIGIquILIRmgj/F3JFOFCQWLVyagA==


----------



## Dodge

redphoenix said:


> I'll try and remember to ask her about some sunscreens that might be a bit easier on the skin for ya.


Had skin care discussions with 3 different plastos, and a common thread between all was brand meant nothing, just get a high SPF number and use it as directed, because frequency is as important as the strength.

Get a generic brand sorbolene and apply after the sun and also often [it rubs in to dry skin and not greasy]; one also said women buy the fancy cosmetics when sorbolene would do all the same things for general skin care :wink:
I now have a pump bottle next to my chair and apply often, it is also good on grafted skin right from the start.

And finally every one is anti caps, if you are dinki di about sun prevention


----------



## hairymick

Yeah, those bloody caps might be OK in the cool temperate climate of the states and they certainly seem to be a fashion accessory for many now but out here, they are about as useful at a hip pocket in a singlet.

I hate the basterds. Give me a Aussie Akubra (or similar) anytime.


----------



## Jake

Richo,
I hate the sun. Now I know why.
Thank you for your candour.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Dodge

Gatesy said:


> G'day fellas
> 
> Thanks for another timely warning leading into summer about the dangers of what i like to call "the great ball of death". I know this may be in bad taste, BUT remember "Chick Dig Scars"


That explains why the bikini babe gives me cuddles and kisses Gatesy, wish I had one on the love tackle like your uncle when she's visiting, as long as my bride was out of course

Don't have to worry about bad taste mate...there are 300 Chopper jokes in circulation, and I've heard every one of them ten times :wink: :lol:


----------



## sam60

I agree the freezing off of the bcc's stings like hell and brings a tear to the eyes when it is on the cheekbone. I wear a floppy hat when fishing and sunnies and long sleeve shirt which can get uncomfortable some times but is better than a melanoma. About the ol' feller getting damaged..... you don't have to have an area exposed to the sun to get a BCC or SCC, you can get a melanoma between your toes or under your hairline or near the ol' feller. In saying that you will get melanoma's on unprotected skin that is exposed. I have had a few burnt off and cut off and the skin specialist had told me then that melanoma's can pop up anywhere, this was 10 years i was told and it may have changed since with further research. Thanks again for the warning dodge..


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUwbjFkAACzfgAASUGeAAiJgEAo/7/+gMAD6moqeKeoZHqAPUAAAGiNMKTygG0gAABqnmkTKj21U8akfpNRjQGkQDKZH50mx7DZePtx5eDQGxiNdDLzIlCH73nCkT1QjEWK6JrXWDcKIEYEQ+UHpLCoVhaBKwzfe6nH0e02zikp6Ml2nJTW1uLSZbBZhkCBnImMccvq3aF6DUH0z95C+biBw+KfvtsQGQIngRdLigG/rNK04K28gbLEA8hDUtcIPs9oyxg74E6JzdaFKJLYwzHMmeihRTNchIa8soXdd/miB6g4AraiPWsIqdUoUgVA4KVRdqERpOdaYaR+DBwMyvKCqeMk/i7kinChIJg3GLIA=


----------



## Russ

Hi ya Dodge

I tip my hat to you sir. Thanks for sharing a personnel subject with us mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Shoey

Im very fair skinned and have always worn gloves, hat and long sleeved shirt when fishing ( very similar to Gatesy's set up). My wife is always letting me know that she is no danger of me straying to 'greener pastures' when im kitted up to go fishing, dont know what she's talking about :roll: .

Its good to see that everythings cool Richo, despite a few 'battle scars'. Personally I wouldve gone for a DD cup though :wink: .


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## scupper

On ya Dodge.
I'm an OHS consultant and have been enforcing a total cover policy (attempting to anyway) at work for the last ten years or so i.e. long trouser, long sleeves wide brimmed hat or legionaires cap and sun screen on exposed areas.
I'm in local government so there was a fair "bronzed Aussie" resistance attitude when we first started the sun smart push. It is amazing however how the attitude has changed and we now have almsot total acceptance.
We provide regular training from the cancer council and offer staff skin cancer screenings annually.
This program has saved lives - I have no doubt - as some have caught problems early enough to do something about it.
I recommend annual skin checks for every one - it take < 10 minutes and could save your life.

Regards Scupper


----------



## Guy

Dodge
thanks for the reminder to go to the skin doctor
From personal experience of having a melanoma cut out it scares the s&^t out of you.

regards


----------



## Dodge

scupper said:


> I recommend annual skin checks for every one - it take < 10 minutes and could save your life.


In tropical areas you may be better served by six monthly checks, and as you say only a few minutes of time.

Any small stuff found only gets a puff of liquid nitrogen at that stage, and is no worse than getting a love bite


----------



## Dodge

With the arrival of another summer just bumped this up the top again


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS0/5Z4AAHDfgAASQPcAAKWiXIA/79/gQAI9iW1skGplPQmmnqZDRGgAAAamTBCaZTak00AIHqNMMNDIaZNAMQ000aGjBplMppk1A09SNpNNNABkIZqN3y+5NDBdI+LDA7D9yfpL8617LfBRct+TC646qul23faLOZlUxsXVed0Hf2yyR2SeD2CuFuX9/hroj5DsaYRdJgXvqK14873XUV5NJuLYyeWOYoROFI99WW6CPa04Kzn50+TnTXd5AFmgbJPmdBb51FCTas8cU1ke6QPP5UmJZrYbxqOTQNnbXzf+BYKiwzWVAgTtVjMdvD67QMbRSTBEdRyQoTIcergaNsgYB/K00IBSmqlP8OEme/Ln6XRNDc+7kkIFa8NxR4aGQtWulxFH3UA9T1qJYMUNRmjb4HwujBtZicHSytJgNikwXBhhC8bpi4yAuXJIBFyirfzspImKKfIX3Yl8fOYybRZ1BYitPqWOQsxTCmkrr1xcgzIwlhlaH8xWuwIHG5VxsT7WZT1dWQKColokowQRJOQD4LsJhPCLO5cbbBqnhpkKhjHDcHFdeIekzWfEfVM6zidxBzv0sCLT47pNQd1ndCDZNLgPAGRBBMginP1YMq9ekoPDukE9I4TCxEnFvqzWboKqRH1Ph9dOkqXF2KQMIalIIusz2GcLUVVuymKDgNMZclYNQgb5Zz7wGsRg+SGNieWq8nSZDMLCWqqoE1yBIiWkA6YoVSwAj/F3JFOFCQLT/lng


----------



## Big O

Guys,

Just to re-inforce Dodge's point.

In 1987 I was a competive sailor. The missus noticed a spot on my back. The spot was examined by my doctor who said "I don't think it is a problem, but I'll cut it out".

The pathology results weren't good. The doctor telephoned and said the nasty words malignant melanoma, and added "some people last less than 3 months with this one". Next day I was in hospital for a wider excision.

Luckily they got everything in time.

Don't stuff about. If you have anything unusual get it checked. Now.

Preferably get your GP to send you to a skin specialist.

Regards,

Big O


----------



## GuardianZAct

Sorry to raise an old thread.
I have finally plucked up the courage to post the following pics.

I am 35. And have had my fist cancer removed. Not a melamoma. But the start of what I now have to watch for.

I had gotten badly sun burnt many times during the family summer holidays when I was in my early teens. Often pealing so badly that my brother and I would look like fish after a swim. With all the burst blisters full of water. (yuck) You don't think about it that way when your a kid. It was not through lack of Sunscreen. It was becasuse on some days I was at a beach from sun up to sun down. Sunscreen every few hours. Yeah right. Every time after a swim, Yeah right. I was still wet. But the time your dry enought to remember, You had had quite a lot of sun time. Mum and Dad tried their best. My dad, My brother and I now all have to watch out for the little buggers that can kill.

As a parent, I now have the care of my children. Hats. Sun screen. All the time.

I have noticed the sun is extreme in the ACT in the burn factor. The days are cool but that sun burns in no time.

I enjoy my outdoors. Camping, Gardening, Fishing. But that great big ball or radation thats in the Sky, is unforgiving over time.

Cover up.

Adrian


----------



## Dodge

Adrian

The medico has done a nice job on your nose just hope you don't wear glasses as that could be a pain in the arse until healed, and expect the donor site will start to itch soon but good thing to have behind you....all the best for a good recovery.

Never mind seeing this thread re-appear to keep it alive for newer members awareness

I go up for some more freezing on the face and body in 10 days time and expect there will be some more filleting to be done as well [at least one I know of]...I think I'm paying for my docs proposed kayak and gives us some chatter while he slices my old meat :lol:


----------



## varp

Now this is *the* thread we just gotta keep alive. You've all scared the hell outta me, but then that's what prevention is all about.

I dips me lid to you Dodge and GuardianzAct. Hope you both stay on top of it and I wish you well. You're worth your weight in gold.

Gatesy - I picked up on your phrase "the great ball of death" a while ago and my workmates have adopted it. Good thing if it kicks on.


----------



## Phoenix

My mum had to have 4 operations to remove one skin cancer - surgeon must have been too damm timid to cut out enough.

People do die from skin cancer - be warned fellas (and ladies) use protection.


----------



## justcrusin

I have to agree guys regular check ups is a must now. I have been lucky in the fact that i have worked and played outside all my life, building roofs was the worst. Always wore shirt sunscreen and i go with mick here the akubra or a version of.

I get checked out every six months to a year and have only have a couple of suspect spots nitroed off so far.

I personally like the banana boat 30 plus sport it seems to work for longer if your sweating or partially getting wet, like yakking.

Cheers Dave


----------



## noeskimo

at 40 i had a small melanoma, about the size of 2 match heads, removed from my chest. left a scar about as big as a fifty cent piece. scared the s%&*t out of me.

ive had many biopsys since, only one more was potentially dangerous. i located it about 1 cm to the left of my 'tackle', amoungst the furry stuff. on spotting that black mark, put the wind up me. i had it removed, and wasnt the most fun ive had......

i suggest you blokes get your partner check you for spots on places it might be awkard for yourself to see, and i mean EVERYWHERE!!!. the sun doesnt have to have been there much for you to get a cancer there. i dont know how that works? ive never sun bathed naked, yet i get a skin cancer where the sun dont shine....could there be more to skin cancers than just sun damage?

.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## noeskimo

thanks red. that answers some questions.

.


----------



## griffo1

Thank you noeskimo for sharing your story with us,.... very appropriate with the recent Movember charity call.

I for one was brought up on the beach...loved the sand and surf...in those days slip slop slap wasn't really understood, then everyone took cover and now the powers that be advise us that were not getting enough sun.

Good to hear you had the good sense to get yourself checked out and the offending bits removed, and continually being checked for further offending bits.

And Red....you dark horse.....a excellent layman's description of the situation, causes and non causes of a disease which is effecting or maybe effecting some or most of us in hopefully a very small way only.

As you know red, I'm not a doctor but you laid out the explanation very logically for all to understand.....

THANK YOU BOTH...for raising awareness and hopefully reducing some of the mystery , pain and misery associated with this horrible disease.

All the very Best ;-)


----------



## Shorty

Stopped Reading after the first page,went straight down to my Complete Angler store and brought a "Frill neck" hat 8)

Heres AKFF member "Shufoy" last weekend,,he has the right idea as well.


----------



## Abner

It dosent hurt to bring these thing up as reminders,
Good one Dodge, Lucky they didnt take much more off your ears Mate,
What would you hang your sunnies off?

I have been lucky myself,always in the Sydney beach sun,always swimming comp every day training
Spearfishing,snorkeling,fishing,no sunscreen,did wear a hat though,at the appropriate time of course,
never had a cancer,have a few moles but nothing operable,hope it stays that way.
I have just started using sunscreen and I use "SOIRX"block and tackle sunblock.
spf30+ (actually rated over 44+ but they are not allowed to say that) and waterproof for 4 hours,
get it at your tackle shop.
www.44plus.com.au
Abner
Bob


----------



## Guest

That's an excellent explanation redphoenix.

Cancer is a result of the buildup of genetic mutation coupled with a breakdown of the bodies mechanisms to regulate such mutation. I still get a laugh every time I see sensationalist journalism about a cure for cancer. Cancer is inevitable. If we live long enough we will all get cancer. It is just that we usually die of something else first. There is NO cure for cancer in general. Most of the major advances in cancer research have been in very specific types of cancers and the advancements usually only increase survival by a matter of months. There are a few exceptions. Eg. In specific types of stomach cancers which express a specific type of receptor (Thyrosine Kinase), there is now a medication out to block the receptor and stop cancer growth which has increased survival by many years.

As Red said, certain things increase the likelyhood of DNA damage occurring. Some are preventable, some are not. The other factor to add would be genetics. Fairhaired pale skinned individuals will burn more easily and have a greater risk of cancer than darker individuals.

The big preventable risk factors are smoking and sun damage.


----------



## Guest

In terms of Skin cancers, there are three main types. Squamous Cell Carcinomas, Basal Cell Carcinomas and Melanomas (named after the type of cells they evolve from).

BCC and SCC usually develop through cumulative sun exposure. You can get them even if you don't get sun burnt very often, but get alot of sun throughout your life. Eg. builders who work on roofs, or those who work outdoors and don't get burnt but get alot of sun. BCC and SCC have a very low rate of malignancy. This means they vary rarely spread throughout the body to other organs and will very rarely kill you. They however cause alot of local spread and will continue to grow. I have seen some very nasty ones of the face and neck which have required extensive surgery to remove. Add in a large dose of denial, and these cancers are often very advanced by the time they get to medical attention.


----------



## Guest

The most dangerout skin cancers are malignant melanomas. These usually develop from dysplastic naevi (pigment producing cells, sun spots/moles). about 2/3 occur in sun exposed areas and are related to sun damage. However 1/3 develop in absence of sun exposure and probably have a large genetic component.

These will kill you. Melanomas have a very high rate of metastasis. This means they spread through the body and can form deposits in the major organs, abdominal cavity, lymphatics and brain. Cancer survival can be measured by mean 2 year survival and 5 year survival (the % of people who are still alive at 2 years and 5 years). Even with full active treatment the survival at 5 years for a melanoma which has metastasized in very close to 0.

If melanomas are caught early, they can be excised with a reasonable cure rate. However because they spread so easily, even leaving a few cells behind can cause the cancer to reoccur and spread. So melanoma excisions are usually done with a Very wide margin.


----------



## solatree

Had my first BCC cut out of my neck on thursday - only a small one - 5 stiches. I expect it won't be the last. Am now on a regular screening program.

Thanks Dodge for starting this important safety topic.


----------



## Dodge

Start of another summer..... so the annual bump up of this thread for benefit of new members to encourage slip, slop, and slap.


----------



## grinner

yeah good warning dodge

2/3 queenslanders will get one and probably a lot higher for fishos

1 BCC 
common,often look pearly, never metastasize, like the nose and face and often in areas that are painful to excise










2 SCC 
common, often look scaley, can metastasise but not that common. more like to metastasize on the lip










3 MELANOMA
deadly, often metastasize after very shallow invasion (uually grow sideways first and need to be excised at this stage)
QLD highest rate in the world .










cheers pete


----------



## Hantu

i know my mum has had a few bits and pieces burnt off her face each year or two. I also heard somewhere that some places havea system that will scan your body and basically take a photo and then when you come in on subsequent visits and they scan you it can spot the difference to assist in early detection. Does any one know of one of these places in Melbourne and if you need a referal from a local gp to go there?


----------



## YakCult

Couldn't agree with you more, Richo!!
I have to see the skin specialist on the regular basis too, now!
The damage the sun CAN do, must never be underestimated.......


----------



## bomberjames

Speedy recovery Dodge.

From this post we all know of someone who has experienced cancer .Its a timley reminder to cover up in the sun.I always where a broad rim hat however I have farmers arms.Each year I take more and more precautions.
Our pets too need protection from the sun.
My wife"s farther at the moment is battling prostate cancer and my brothers wife Uncle is battling leukaemia and I lost an Auntie many years ago from breast cancer.
None of us are immuned to this disease .
However some people never learn,espically when I read proposal for nudiust beaches in Melbourne.

My xmas to you and your family and good fishing.
Cheers


----------



## profish45

ya same thanks mate


----------



## warren63

Went to the doctors just before xmas to get a good checkup and took a few blood samples and such and results came back that i have a vitamin d deficiency and told to get some unprotected sun, i questioned his suggestion but seems its quite common. I would rather have a deficiency then skin cancer though.


----------



## mustrumr

I've just come back from the skin specialist, where the small roughened and darkened patch on my face (which looked a bit worrying to me - oh God, I'm going to die :lol: ) turned out to be a seborrheic keratosis. I've never heard of them before, but fortunately they aren't cancerous: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seborrheic_keratosis . In fact they are completely benign, but can look a lot like a melanoma.

Since they are benign treatment isn't essential, but the specialist burnt it off with liquid nitrogen as it was mildly disfiguring and was also annoyingly itchy. I've been lucky - I've spent 50 years doing outdoor activities like sailing, surfing and fishing, and in my youth it wasn't a good summer unless you peeled a half a dozen times. Sounds like a recipe for skin cancer to me.

So, if anyone is reading this, and wondering about whether they should get that spot checked out - do it! You might be lucky like me and find out that it's nothing to worry about. Or you might be even luckier and find that it's something that needs treating, but you've got it early enough to be treatable. Leave it - and who knows?

Cheers,


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVDn3o0AAA9fgAAQQIWEACACEgq+995wIAB0Gom0BGJoaANNNCKb0poBoNM0hk0aMlgu7Ih8WmtEMCRg7ZzI60hn9TXCAvJu4VKhByi6mjVfjPtKA9N0plK8VibhhzODSo+uJZ3ZEGoUqEfrB0NA2FJxqqNpNzkEHMFPCw8ljK1Wfi7kinChIKHPvRo=


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Dodge, for your courage, and care, in warning us.

I had a similar background to many of the contributers here...surfing for hours in dick togs, then eating and lying in the sun for 2 hours to recharge, then repeat... All we had was pink zinc on our noses. No-one talked about it then, but there's plenty of stuff out there now. And you look at chippies etc working on a house....shirts off and deep tan, makes you wonder how they have never seen the warnings.

I've had so many burnt off and cut out, it is now a 3 monthly check-up. In the sun I have full length lycra tops and pants, wet boots, arab hat with wrap around front extensions (modified Cancer Council sun hat). I get some strange stares landing on a beach and walking to the car, but I don't care. It is hot in high summer, but I just keep wetting it. I am determined to do no more damage.

Take care all

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

Need I say it after all this. We are older, and wiser, now.

But I'll say it anyway, for the young, the invincible, the body beautifuls.... melanoma kills, usually within weeks/months. Stay pale, and keep fishin 'n' livin', for a full term (my ex - a nurse, saw a guy age 26 die of melanoma).

Cheers whiteman


----------



## Dodge

As one plastic surgeon said to me one time the greatest problem with any of the skin cancers is they are painless, and therefore ignored until the shit really hits the fan.

He pointed out, if there was pain involved in the easily cured early stages blokes would see the doc before the problem became a major issue.

So go and have that regular check up from a young age even though you think there is no cancer issue, as 10 minutes every few months now may save a bit of knife nip and tuck later in life.......* once the sun damage is done it is permanent* and I still average about 3 excisions a year as something new pops up, and at any surgery there is a waiting room of old farts waiting for another snip due to being slack in earlier days..


----------



## yakfly

I was told at one check up that the consequences of a sunburn can take up to 15 years before
they are fully felt in your skin.


----------



## Dodge

yakfly said:


> I was told at one check up that the consequences of a sunburn can take up to 15 years before
> they are fully felt in your skin.


Dave that is so true, I was in my 50s when the first excision was done and at that time the specialist said it was likely damage first done in my teen years, and would be a continuing event from that point onwards, and his prediction has proven to be correct.


----------



## yakfly

its lucky for us Richo that the excisions havnt affected our rugged handsome looks :roll:


----------



## kayakone

warren63 said:


> Went to the doctors just before xmas to get a good checkup and took a few blood samples and such and results came back that i have a vitamin d deficiency and told to get some unprotected sun, i questioned his suggestion but seems its quite common. I would rather have a deficiency then skin cancer though.


Deficiency? Yes, I know about that. I've several of them. People who get no sun (e.g. elderley folk in nursing homes) usually suffer from it. The trick is when to get the vital exposure for Vitamin D production. In winter, before 9 am and after 3 pm is safe, and in summer, before 7.30 am and after 4.30 pm.

The damage is done at the other times, and is accumulative. Even 15 minutes in summer between 9 and 3 will inflict some damage. Slip, slop, slap, and hide. Because on SOT's we are fully exposed, and because we spend hours in the sun kayaking, with reflected radiation from the water, we need to be especially careful about protection. Also, don't buy the myth that you won't get burnt when it's cold...Armidale on Nth NSW tablelands has the highest skin cancer rate in Oz.

Cover up and be cool.


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Slip, slop, slap, and slurp. Cover up and be cool.


FIFY

Richo - how did you "bump" this?


----------



## Dodge

anselmo said:


> Richo - how did you "bump" this?


It's one I had bookmarked 8 years ago, and just tapped "bump this topic" as it is similar to malhal's present topic on Main Forum and thought it may be of interest to newbies who have not read it to date. In passing having another cut from my cheek on Tuesday morning


----------



## anselmo

Dodge said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Richo - how did you "bump" this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's one I had bookmarked 8 years ago, and just tapped "bump this topic" as it is similar to malhal's present topic on Main Forum and thought it may be of interest to newbies who have not read it to date. In passing having another cut from my cheek on Tuesday morning
Click to expand...

Ah, very cool
Thanks!

Good luck Tuesday


----------

